# Archery Shops



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know where the nearest archery shop would be to Carrington, ND. I couldn't find anything around the Jamestown area either. I'm just looking to get my new bow set up and I don't want to drive all the way to Bismarck to do it. Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.sageninc.com/storelocator.html this is what i found ... just scroll down to north dakota and it tells all kinds around carrington and theres one in carrington


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, I was going to say there is that place in the same building as the Pizza Ranch!

No idea how good they are though.

What all do you need done?

Were you the one that ended up snow goose hunting with us this spring? Sorry kinda random! :lol:


----------



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

McGarvey Archery Pro Shop in Devils Lake


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Would second McGarvey's in Devils Lake, the guys there know their stuff.

huntin1


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. I have to run to Devils Lake tommorow for work, I think I'll try stopping in there.

It is a brand new bow so I need the draw length adjusted, a knock point, string loop, new rest, peep sight, quite a lot of stuff. That small shop in Carrington is more of a bait shop/gun dealer.

hunt4P&Y Yeah, I saw you south of town there where we shot some birds. You comming out this way for early geese at all?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, we will be out there chaising them around. May try and stick around the Eastern part alittle more right away, however once we run out of birds around here we will be out!

What kind of bow did you get?


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I got a PSE Mach X, it is an 07' bow. I just bought 3 new guns so I had to get a bow that was more reasonably priced then a Mathews ($375) It still seems like a pretty good bow for the price. Sapposed to shoot 312 fps at 70 lbs. I got it set up today in Devils Lake so we'll see how it shoots. Let me know if your out this way.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Trust me! We will be out that way! Nothing like the adrenaline rush of a buck coming down a tree belt! Need 4 guys to do it though!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> Would second McGarvey's in Devils Lake, the guys there know their stuff.
> 
> huntin1


I'll third that!!
:beer:


----------

